# HVAC Design Course



## Eng.Omda (4 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أنا كنت عايز اخد كورس HVAC Design بكل محتوياته :

HVAC Design: Cooling &Heating Load Calculations, System selection, Equipment optimization, Piping Design, duct Design, Building Simulation, Economic Engineering Analysis, Shop-drawings, . 

فممكن أعرف إيه هي الأماكن الموجودة ولو فيه مكان بيديه في وقت قصير عشان فرصة شغل 

شكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أغسطس 2011)

*ASHRAE Courses Water Systems Design*

*ASHRAE Courses ( Water Systems Design ) *





*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
 
Please find the summary of the Courses below:*​​[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
*Our American Society of Heating, Refrigerating and Air- Conditioning Engineers (ASHRAE) Cairo Chapter is honored to announce the Courses*​*"Water Systems Design”*

*Presented by Prof.Dr. Ahmed F. Elsafty*

*Principles of Water System Design*
*Loading Experience*​*You will develop an understanding of the basic concepts of hydronic system oper­ation and design including piping systems, pipe materials and fittings, centrifugal pumps, terminal units, expansion tanks and water chillers. After completing the course, you should know: The components of closed and open hydronic systems The basic concepts of piping system design The different types of pipe used in hydronic systems How centrifugal pumps operate How to match pumps to systems What variables are involved in terminal unit control How to optimize water chiller operation*
*
*
* (Lecturer Prof.Dr. Ahmed F. Elsafty )*
*Actual Cost of the Scientific Session*
*Member 900 L.E - Non Member 1000 L.E*
*
*
*Thanks
Best Regards*
*ASHRAE Cairo Chapter*
*Hassan Mohamed*
* Tel : 02 24037989 
Fax : 02 24030992*
*Mobile : 0105540732 
 E-mail : [email protected]*
*

*
*

*​*لعمل عضوية جمعية أشري القاهرة *
* - صورة كارنية نقابة المهندسين*
* - 2 صورة شخصية*
*- خطاب اثبات عمل في مجال تكييف الهواء *
*- تعبئة استمارة العضوية*
*- 50 جنيه مصري رسوم عضوية *
*
*
*جمعية أشري القاهرة *
*العنوان: عمارة 23 – شقة 6 – الدور 14 – عمارات حدائق العبور – شارع صلاح سالم – مصر الجديدة – القاهرة*
*تليفون : 0224037989 - فاكس : 0224030992 – موبايل : 0105540732*
[/FONT][/FONT]







​


----------



## Eng.Omda (5 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks alot


----------



## ASHRAF100 (21 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## تجتوووج (25 يناير 2013)

من اسجل وانا مهندس من السودان ؟ ارجو الافادة ؟ وكم مدة الكورس ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## NEDAL KHASAWNEH (6 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------

